# Newbie - Tank Died - New Fish?



## Starbies14 (Jul 17, 2017)

Hello - 


Long story short, my significant other has a salt water aquarium that has been active for about 6 months. It's mainly coral, as that is the focus, with a few fish. The tank overall has been doing well but Thursday we added a diamondback orange gobi that was suggested by the fish store (to help with the sand) and within 24 hours all the fish were dying. Crisis adverted and everyone was fine again by Friday evening. Sunday evening - it appeared the same thing was happening all over again except this time all the fish and coral have died. 


1) Could the diamondback gobi have sifted the sand enough to release toxins from the sand that would have destroyed the tank? 


2) We are planning on cleaning the tank and restarting from scratch. He is a little more versed in salt water aquariums than I am but he is still very new and learning as he goes. I joined the forums so I could learn as much as possible as in my experience with other animals (rabbits and chinchillas) pet stores rarely know what they are talking about and I'd like to make sure we have the most correct information moving forward. What's the best way to clean a tank where everything has died that we plan to reuse? And what is the best information you can provide with starting anew? 


I am open to learning as much as possible so if you have any other information to throw at me that will be helpful -- please do! PS. We are planning on mostly coral (like previously) so information that correlates with what coral will need would be best! 

Thanks in advance for all your help & anything you have to offer-input-provide!


----------

